# SR40 issues



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

Is anyone having any problems with spent casings getting stuck in the chamber. ( failure to eject?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Not familiar with that platform but have you tried looking at the ammo you use?Alot of times an issue is ammo related.This is why I do not use Wolf or Tula ammo in my cz-82


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ruger has excellent customer service.......JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spent casings stuck in the chamber?
Really stuck? Or just remaining there after the shot has been fired?

If the case merely remains in the chamber after the shot, look first at your technique.
This is frequently the result of "limp-wristing" the gun. That is, you may be holding it too loosely.
Semi-auto pistols need to use all of the recoil force available, in order to work reliably. If you're holding loosely, you're wasting some of that force. Thus the gun won't cycle properly.


----------



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spent casings stuck in the chamber?
> Really stuck? Or just remaining there after the shot has been fired?
> 
> If the case merely remains in the chamber after the shot, look first at your technique.
> ...


 It doesnt do it every time, I would say one every 50 rds or so. I have been using Federal 165 FMJ. At first I thought it was a particular lot of ammo, but it isn't. Thanks for the advice, maybe it is me. I will keep you posted!


----------



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spent casings stuck in the chamber?
> Really stuck? Or just remaining there after the shot has been fired?
> 
> If the case merely remains in the chamber after the shot, look first at your technique.
> ...


Not really stuck, just remaining.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sometimes it's a break-in issue.
But that would be something that happens with almost every shot.

I suggest that you may be getting tired or sore from recoil after a while, so every so often you limp-wrist the gun and it fails to eject.


----------



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

You were right. I shot 200 rds through it today (paying close attention to my grip) No stuck casings AT ALL!! Thanks again.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sometimes it's a break-in issue.
> But that would be something that happens with almost every shot.
> 
> I suggest that you may be getting tired or sore from recoil after a while, so every so often you limp-wrist the gun and it fails to eject.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I, um, aim to please.


----------

